# irritation or raised scales?



## cloveflower (Nov 2, 2018)

Once again, Clove has found a way to worry me lol.

Before leaving town this morning I came in to check on Clove and to tell him I was heading out. And after looking for a good 5 minutes, I couldn't find him. Finally, I spotted his tiny fin with in his large silk plant.

Clove had gotten himself stuck, and I needed to move the plant so he could swim out. He had been trying to escape before my help, since I assumed he was able to get himself out since he got himself in there lol.

Tonight I was just looking at him, like normal and noticed a lighter spot on him, and possibly raised scales? I wasn't sure if it was just from him struggling in the plants or something I should be worried about.

I attached a few photos, note his eye and fin have been like that for a bit (if anyone on the forum hasn't seen my previous posts about them)


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

It looks like his coloring, but I'm not sure if it's from scraping himself, or just normal coloration. His scales do not look raised to me.


----------



## cloveflower (Nov 2, 2018)

Rainbo said:


> It looks like his coloring, but I'm not sure if it's from scraping himself, or just normal coloration. His scales do not look raised to me.


I also think it might just be from scraping, but I thought I would post just in case!
The area has lightened since posting last, so I will still be keeping an eye on it.

Thank you!


----------



## cloveflower (Nov 2, 2018)

Clove's spot on his side has gotten more white and similar spots have appeared on his sides.
I'm not sure if he really is scraping himself on his plant, since he is home by himself for the majority of the day, he cannot be monitored.

I just wanted to post an update since yesterday, I noticed his swimming pattern is a little off. He has trouble turning while swimming and seems a little off balance. Although, the condition of his eye has made his swimming a little odd, but it has been consistent for over a year since his eye injury.

I'm thinking about getting his water tested Friday, since that is my only day off.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi

I have some concerns, you have had him for at least a year? What tail type is he?

but first can you answer the following questions please?

Many illnesses can be traced to water conditions. Your water-changing schedule is the most important element in diagnosing. Please be honest.

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank?
Does it have a filter?
Does it have a heater?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind?

*Food:*
What food brand do you use?
Do you feed flakes or pellets?
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much?

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change?
What percentage of water did you change?
What is the source of your water?
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water?
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner?

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms?
How has your Betta’s appearance changed?
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?
Is your Betta still eating?
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how?
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?
How long have you owned your Betta?
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased?

*PLEASE PROVIDE CLEAR PHOTOS*

*NOTE: EMBED YOUR PHOTOS. PLEASE DO NOT LINK.* Click on "Go Advanced" and then on the paper clip in the toolbar.


----------



## cloveflower (Nov 2, 2018)

I've had Clove for over a year and two months in, December 2018, he hit his eye on his thermometer and his eye built up scar tissue, I've treated him for pop eye a few times, with no luck. A few months after that his nitrite dropped in his tank, from my dorm room water, and he began to fin bite. His Halfmoon fin started to heal but then he suffered from an episode of a seizure, and began fin biting again.

Typing this all up makes me sound like a bad betta mom, lol, but I assure you, Clove is a very curious betta and seeks out danger.

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? 5g
Does it have a filter? yes
Does it have a heater? yes
What temperature is your tank? 80
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? yes, it's not currently running
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? no

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? Top Fin
Do you feed flakes or pellets? pellets, soaked in vitamins
Freeze-dried? bloodworms, once every 2 weeks
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? 3 pellets per day, 6 times a week

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? once a week, I became a bit busy at work so I missed his water change last week, doing one tomorrow
What percentage of water did you change? 30% (50% if needed after water testing)
What is the source of your water? tap
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? vacuum
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Prime, Aquarium Salt, Vita-Chem

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: Safe (Ammonia Alert)
Nitrite: (did not get my water tested yet)
Nitrate: (did not get my water tested yet)
pH: 8.0 (just lowered it, now its at 7.0)
Hardness (GH): a little less than 120
Alkalinity (KH): (did not get my water tested yet)

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? almost 2 weeks ago
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? white spots on scales
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? irregular swimming pattern
Is your Betta still eating? yes
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? no, just added Rooibos and a small amount of Aquarium Salt
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? yes
How long have you owned your Betta? since October 2018
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? no


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi


> Do you feed flakes or pellets? pellets, soaked in vitamins


Vitamins? Please give details.



> pH: 8.0 (just lowered it, now its at 7.0)


How did you lower the PH? Did you use something like PH down? Incorrectly messing with the PH is a sure way of making a fish sick



> I've treated him for pop eye a few times, with no luck.


Of course you had no luck as he didnt have pop eye.

How much salt are you using ?


----------



## cloveflower (Nov 2, 2018)

Mr Grumpy said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Vitamins? Please give details.
> ...


I feed Clove 3 Top Fin pellets soaked in Boyd Enterprises Vita Chem, daily. I fast him once a week, or twice if he has not pooped/looks bloated.

I lowered my pH using API pH Down, using the instructions on the bottle.

I only used 2 teaspoons of Aquarium Salt today. 
I normally use 2 teaspoon per gallon of water, resulting in 1 tablespoon for his 5g tank.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi



> I lowered my pH using API pH Down, using the instructions on the bottle.


This is a problem.
Lowering PH is much more complicated than adding a cap full of product to a gallon of water, what normally happens is it causes your PH to fluctuate wildly and that harms the fish.




> Boyd Enterprises Vita Chem


I have never heard of this product and to be quite honest I think its snake oil.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use Boyd's Vita Chem for Freshwater Fish. Have found it does make a difference. I do not soak food but pour directly into the water. After using for two months I did see a difference in overall health/coloration/activity. It definitely doesn't hurt.


----------



## cloveflower (Nov 2, 2018)

UPDATE:

I got my water tested Monday afternoon. 
The Alkalinity and pH were off the charts (which my pH strips said the opposite) so I did a 50% water change before work that day. 
And I picked up a moss ball, adding that to my tank and removing the rock that has been in my tank for almost 2 years now. (I know it is not hurting my levels at all, but the workers at PetSmart told me to remove it, and honestly, it couldn't hurt. I can always add it back in next time I deep clean)

I also went and got it tested again today, and my Alkalinity was normal and my pH had dropped to around 8.0. I waited a few hours and did another 50% water change.

Clove is acting less odd, but not 100% himself, I may get his water tested once more this week.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi

When you go back to the pet store can you take a sample of your tap water and a sample of your tank water to be tested.

And get the actual numbers for both, write them down. This is very important I need to see whats going on with your PH.
Ph
KH
GH 
Ammonia
Nitrite
Nitrate


----------



## cloveflower (Nov 2, 2018)

Mr Grumpy said:


> Hi
> 
> When you go back to the pet store can you take a sample of your tap water and a sample of your tank water to be tested.
> 
> ...


My local PetSmart uses test strips, so the numbers will never be 100% accurate but here are the two test reports.

3/9:
Ammonia - 0
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - 0
Hardness - 75
Chlorine - 0
Alkalinity - OVER 300
pH - OVER 8.4

3/10:
Ammonia - 0
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - 0
Hardness - 150
Chlorine - 0
Alkalinity - 120
pH - 8.4

As posted before, after the test on 3/10 I did a 50% water change. Clove is not active as normal but he is definitely better after 2 water changes.


----------

